# reptile license



## twistie (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey everyone i am trying to give my python away and my reptile license is about to expire. I'm just wondering what i should do if my license does expire and i did'nt find a new home for him in time


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 6, 2016)

Contact whoever condens the licences in your state. Most likely you will need to pay for the extra year but who knows you may be able to work out something with issuer.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 6, 2016)

You could always try to find a reptile rescue? Research some in your area and see if they are interested in taking your python in. I know that there are many with ads on Gumtree, also Reptiles down under ect


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 7, 2016)

Just dispose of it as quickly as possible, if you overlap by a few weeks nobody's going to throw you in jail. Technically you may be breaching a law, but once the deal's done (except maybe if you're in WA where wildlife Nazis reign supreme), they won't bother you. Your intentions were never to scam the system, and they will know that.

Jamie


----------

